# Chicken Wings W/Sticky Sauce



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

*CHICKEN WINGS W/STICKY SAUCE*

Chicken Wings W/Sticky Sauce
Serves 12.

8 to 10 pounds chicken wings 
3 tablespoons canola oil 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 
1 jar (10 ounces) orange marmalade 
1/3 cup ketchup 
1/3 cup soy sauce 
2 tablespoons dijon mustard 

Set the oven at 400 degrees. In a large bowl, toss the wings with the oil, salt, and pepper. Arrange them on 2 rimmed baking sheets in single layers.

Roast them for 30 minutes or until they are golden brown and cooked through. 

In a 12-to-14-inch skillet large enough to hold all the wings (or in 2 skillets), combine the marmalade, ketchup, soy sauce, and mustard. Bring to a boil, lower the heat, and simmer the sauce for 5 minutes.

Add the wings and toss to coat them. Continue cooking over low heat, stirring occasionally, for 10 minutes. Let the wings sit about 20 minutes before serving (the sauce will thicken as it cools). Arrange on a platter and serve at once.


----------

